# المعجم الشامل في العلوم



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني وأخوتي في الله
أحمد الله الذي جمعني بكم في هذا المنتدى الذي استمتعت فيه واستفدت الكثير والكثير 
جزى الله كل القائمين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدى خيرا 

وقع تحت يدي كتاب رائع وجدته في أحد المكتبات وإن كان قديما ولكني وجدته رائعا
وهو المعجم الشامل لمصطلحات مجمع اللغة العربية في العلوم التقنية والهندسية
تأليف الدكتور/ نبيل عبد السلام هارون 
وهو ابن شيخ المحققين الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون
وهو كتاب رائع جمع فيه كل ما صدر من المجمع في الفترة من 1957 إلى 1987 حيث أن هذا الكتاب طبع عام 1990 

فردا للجميل الذي في رقبتي إلى هذا المنتدى بدأت بكتابته على الحاسوب لوضعه على المنتدى 
ولكني وجدت الأمر به بعض الصعوبة فقررت أولا أن أسأل إخواني هل فعلا سيكون مفيدا
وهذه نبذة مما في الكتاب

المعجم الشامل
لمصطلحات مجمع اللغة العربية
في
العلوم التقنية والهندسية












تأليف
الدكتور/ نبيل عبد السلام هارون







Abacist
عادّ
Abacus
معداد
Abampere
أمبير مطلق
Abandoned
مهجور
Abatement
1ـ الحد من
2ـ علاج
Abbreviated
مختصر
Abbreviation
اختصار
Aberriatian
زيغ
Ablation
تذرية
Abnormal
غير عادي
Above
أعلى
Abrasion
1ـ سحج
2ـ برى
3ـ تحاك
4ـ تحات(اقتصاد)
5ـ تأكل (اقتصاد)
Abrasive ~
1ـ ساحج
2ـ ~ السحج
Abeidged
1ـ موجز
2ـ مختزل
Abridging
ايجاز
Abrupt
مقتضب ( رسم )

فإذا كان أحد سيستفيد منه ولو واحد فقط فسأكمله وأضع الباقي تباعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sm_el_ali (16 يوليو 2006)

thankssssssssss


----------



## smsmvanltino (20 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا على مجهودك*

يا اخى طبعا هذا المعجم هيفيد كثير من المهندسن العرب اولهم انا ولك الاجر عند الله 
وشكرا يا اخى


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (20 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]بسرعه ياخي[/frame]


----------



## أبوزيد (23 أغسطس 2006)

نعم هذا المعجم إن شاء الله سيكون مفيد جداً 

توكل على الله أخي العزيز

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مجدى الاوجلى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

i it's wonderful idea do it please


----------



## ousama_sh (17 ديسمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة..
أتعلم أخي أنني نادم أشد الندم لأنني لم أقتن هذا المعجم قبل وصولي إلى ألمانيا..
أما أن تتولى أنت وغيرك من أصحاب الخير فهذا سيكون فعلاً انجازاً يقدمه المرء في حياته
تحية لك مرة أخرى


----------



## arabca (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل ونحن نحتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع ارجو المواصلة


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بجد أنا آسف فعلا وكنت فعلا أنوي ومازالت النية موجودة ولكن ما أظن أنها ستتحقق الآن بسبب الامتحانات وفعلا الواحد مشغول جدا وأنا آسف فعلا لأني طرحت هذا الموضوع وكنت أظن أن طرحي لهذا الموضوع سيشجعني ولكن للأسف الوقت أصعب مني وفي الإجازة القادمة سأحاول جاهدا في كتابته وأكرر أسفي مرة أخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أزفون (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*لنكن فعاليين*

شكرا على مبادرتك، لكن قيامك بها لوحدك ثقيل عليك
فأنا أقترح ما يلي:

1- اعطاء المعلومات الكاملة عن الكتاب
2- يتطوع اخوة، بحجز ارقام صفحات يقومون بكتابتها
3- ساتكفل بتصفيفها النهائي و اصدار برنامج حاسوبي نتداوله، ندعو الله أن يتقبله صدقة جارية
4- ان لم نقم بفعل هذا الشيئ البسيط، فما جدوى استعمال الانترنيت؟

و السلام عليكم

أخوكم


----------



## مهندس المدينة المن (3 فبراير 2007)

_thank You Very Much_


----------



## محمد 1000 (2 أبريل 2007)

توكل على الله طبعاً
لكن ياريت في أسرع وقت
وتوافينا اولاً بأول بما انجزته
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

أخي ابو عبدالله السلفي وبقية الاخوه الكرام .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
كما تعلمون فان هناك معاجم هندسيه حديثه وذات فائده عاليه جدا منها :-
1. قاموس دار العلم الهندسي الشامل (( أحدث واضخم قاموس هندسي في العالم العربي )) طبع دار العلم للملايين .
2. معجم المصطلحات العلميه والفنيه والهندسيه - تاليف احمد شفيق الخطيب - مكتبة لبنان .
3. المورد الاكبر - تاليف منير البعلبكي - دار العلم للملايين .
وهذه المعاجم وخصوصا الاول والثاني مامونه والفاظها الهندسيه منقحه ومرتبه ومفهومه وفيها مرادفات كثيره بحسب الاختصاص .
فاذا لم تكن هناك مسائله قانونيه بسبب حقوق الملكيه الفكريه والصناعيه والنشر لماذا لايتم التحرك على هذه المعاجم ويتم تحويلها الى معاجم الكترونيه لتعم الفائده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
وبنفس الوقت لانقلل من جهد اخينا ابو عبدالله السلفي , ولكنه لايمكنه الا ماشاء الله ان يقوم بهذا المشروع بمفرده لحاجته للوقت ولامور اخرى .
نتمنى لكم التوفيق ونسأله تعالى ان يجعل لامتنا الاسلاميه من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وان ترجع لها ريادتها بقيادة العالم في مختلف المجالات .


----------



## محمد البطاينة (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكون بعونك لتكملة حوسبة هذا المعجم ,والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور اخى


----------



## youcef23 (31 يناير 2008)

merccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## حنين الماضيي (7 فبراير 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (16 فبراير 2008)

i it's wonderful idea do it please


----------



## هكربوي (2 مارس 2008)

مجهود جبار ورائع ومشكور يا مش مهندس على الموضوع الجميل وشكرا لكم 
ونتمنى منكم المزيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم سيدي



هــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــر بـــــــوي


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية 

وترجع للتواصل .......


----------



## ali ramadan (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي حسن صنيعكم وكل عام انتم بخير


----------



## م سيدأحمد (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأعانك علي انجاز هذا العمل الرائع الذي سيفيد الآلاف من المهندسين والطلبة وليكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله رحيم (28 أبريل 2009)

سيكون باذن الله عمل عظيم جدا جدا وسينفع الكثير وربنا يعينك فيه ويبارك عمل يديك في عمل الخير


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

تسلم ورد موضوع مميز 
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## khassy (18 يونيو 2009)

\thanks very good tahnk you


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## real-love (27 يونيو 2009)

الفكرة حلوة بالتوفيق انشاالله


----------



## mahmoud abdelaal (28 يونيو 2009)

it is agreat idea 
do it


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بوركتم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اابوصلاح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## kmalamin (27 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------

